# My Bluey has a PINK tongue!



## JungleRob (Jan 9, 2008)

Look what arrived yesterday! Am wrapped, they's awesome!:lol:

I've not adjusted any colours, just the brightness/contrast. They're quite difficult to photograph.

Feel free to add pics of others, I know a few more have been sold by Snake Ranch.


----------



## deebo (Jan 9, 2008)

Thats awesome, kinda scary looking, but awesome! How long did you have to wait to get that little fella? ( or girl)


----------



## python blue (Jan 9, 2008)

thats a nice albino bluey congrats on him/her how many do you have?


----------



## JungleRob (Jan 9, 2008)

Waited a few months, seemed like ages. Have got 2.:lol:


----------



## Glider (Jan 9, 2008)

Fascinating. Being albino would these guys' eyes be sensetive to the bright light of the basking area? I've always wondered.....


----------



## zulu (Jan 9, 2008)

*re My*

Looks good to me,they are doing a good job breeding them at snake ranch.


----------



## deebo (Jan 9, 2008)

have they been around for a while these albinos or are they a fairly recent mutation in captivity?
Are they generally a healthy and stable animal, are they prone to any particular ailments or is not much known about them yet?
Just curious,
Dave


----------



## JungleRob (Jan 9, 2008)

All a big learning curve at the moment Dave, to date Snake Ranch are the only guys that had them and will be asking them a few questions about getting through their first year. Very exciting.


----------



## JungleRob (Jan 9, 2008)

Saz and I bought 4 together, so hopefully get a pair out of them at least.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Jan 9, 2008)

Mate thats got to be the best looking bluey ive ever seen congrats.


----------



## deebo (Jan 9, 2008)

good luck with it all.....hope they are healthy little critters.
Dave


----------



## Saz (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a couple of happy snaps of the two I will raise. Have named them Rhubarb and Custard. 

Having looked at pics, I wasn't too sure if I would like them or not until they actually got here, but as soon as I opened the bags I was hooked, in the flesh they are just beautiful!

Will try and get better pics tonight as the flash really washes their colours out.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 9, 2008)

Now I'm really jealous  Their skin is almost translucent - very interesting.


----------



## Saz (Jan 9, 2008)

They are adorable, and haven't tried to eat me yet either, unlike the adult normals I have! If anyone else has them, would love to see pics!


----------



## slacker (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulations R & S 

I still don't think I'm too big on the albino blue-tongues. The melanistic are another story altogether, though. Love those!

All the same, good luck with them


----------



## rumpig (Jan 9, 2008)

congrates your so lucky


----------



## JungleRob (Jan 9, 2008)

One more...


----------



## Miss B (Jan 9, 2008)

They look like lollies... Gummi Blueys!


----------



## jessb (Jan 9, 2008)

They are so beautiful, I have been drooling over those and the black ones on the SR website for ages. I'm hoping the prices will come down in the next couple of years, then I will snap one up!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 9, 2008)

Very cool Rob & Saz. Good luck with the breeding when the time comes.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 9, 2008)

Saz said:


> I wasn't too sure if I would like them or not until they actually got here



Why did you get them then?

-H


----------



## Saz (Jan 9, 2008)

Not that's it's any of your business, but because they interested me. I had exactly the same feeling about bearded dragons and pythons prior to keeping them. Until I actually received them, I wasn't sure I would appreciate the animals and enjoy keeping them. Now just try separating me from them.


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 9, 2008)

JungleRob said:


> to date Snake Ranch are the only guys that had them



Thats not true, there are a few around the country, in a few different sub-species.

Oh yeah, nice animals, if they werent such smelly captives I would consider getting some myself!


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jan 9, 2008)

Who's a lucky boy - good luck hope they do well.

You will have to get me to build them a special enclosure...lol


----------



## scorps (Jan 9, 2008)

wat would hapen if you crosed a salt one with a pepper one


----------



## hotrodrob (Jan 9, 2008)

salt and pepper, thats great!aspidites-Congratulations R & S 

I still don't think I'm too big on the albino blue-tongues. The melanistic are another story altogether, though. Love those!

All the same, good luck with them  
Melanistic, so are they black blues or are they just darker?


----------



## JungleRob (Jan 10, 2008)

Auzlizardking said:


> Who's a lucky boy - good luck hope they do well.
> 
> You will have to get me to build them a special enclosure...lol


 
Haha...thanks Darryn, I'll bear that in mind for when they get bigger.


----------



## JungleRob (Jan 10, 2008)

ihaveherps said:


> Thats not true, there are a few around the country, in a few different sub-species.
> 
> Oh yeah, nice animals, if they werent such smelly captives I would consider getting some myself!


 
Be interesting to see sopme pics of other adults. 

Smelly captives? If you clean their enclosure daily they don't smell at all.


----------



## Full3R (Jan 10, 2008)

My regular Bluetongue Ellen doesn't smell ever?

How much Did you get them for, i cant even find them on the Snake Ranch page, only pythons


----------



## richardsc (Jan 10, 2008)

nice one,i also have a pinktongued bluey,not albino,a normal appearing juvie western,tongues all pink bar for a minute blue tip thats getting smaller and smaller


----------



## Saz (Jan 10, 2008)

Funnily enough my two albinos both have blue tongues LMAO!


----------



## richardsc (Jan 10, 2008)

if u crossed a salt one with a pepper one u end up with a well seasoned eastern bluey,hahaha


----------



## jessb (Jan 10, 2008)

Full3R said:


> My regular Bluetongue Ellen doesn't smell ever?
> 
> How much Did you get them for, i cant even find them on the Snake Ranch page, only pythons


 
They were all well and truly pre-sold - prices ran in to the thousands from memory - check out newsletter number 2 on the Snake Ranch News for pics.


----------



## Anaconda (Jan 19, 2008)

*xxx*

Got some other nice looking morphf off blueys off me own.


----------



## ben1200 (Jan 19, 2008)

That is a sensational bluey would love to get my hands on them one day


----------



## krusty (Jan 19, 2008)

cool,it's very very nice i'm not a big fan of them but would love one of those or the black ones...jmo.


----------



## zulu (Jan 21, 2008)

*re My*

Ile stick with my cheap uglys until i can afford a albino or black one,been working on these for a while


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 21, 2008)

They're all awesome, even the Blotchies! I'm thinking of changing my name to MrTiliqua, i just can't get enough of them at them moment! Congratulations on a fine purchase!


----------



## krusty (Jan 21, 2008)

great pic MrB.........


----------



## porkosta (Jan 21, 2008)

They are awesome looking blueys. Never seen one in real life however.


----------



## Saz (Jan 21, 2008)

Beautiful little fella Mr Bredli. Just love them! Mine get so excited when they see the tweezers. Their little heads turn to the heavens in hope of yummy treats!


----------



## JungleRob (Jan 24, 2008)

Excellent photo MrBredli!

One of mine has gone into shed already, funnily enough it still looks really good. Just whiter. LOL!


----------



## omg_ebtl (May 28, 2008)

are u serious! 
i thought they are extrememly extremely rare?
how much are they worth?


----------

